# How do I unsync a kindle on my account?



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

How do I unsync my mom's kindle that she just got?  I want them on the same account, but I don't want hers to be a mirror of mine.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Go to your 'Manage Your Kindle' page on amazon.com, scroll right to the bottom and click the link that says "Manage Kindle Device Synchronization" and once on that page, click the "Turn Synchronization Off" button.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

The option to for keeping them synced together (or to not have them synced) is at the very bottom of the Manage Your Kindle page.

Linjeakel beat me by 2 seconds.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, that was easy enough!


----------

